# gentoo无法安装xorg-server

## gentooyh

各位老师好，我使用的是ThinkPad的R60笔记本电脑，我现在遇到一个问题无法解决希望可以得到大家的帮助。我按照gentoo的手册安装了gentoo，可以正常启动，继续参照《X服务器配置指南》安装xorg-server，就是没办法安装，从网上也没有找到答案。

/etc/make.conf文件中设置了如下参数

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

# VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa fbdev"  由于安装不成功，试了这个和下面的参数也不行。

# VIDEO_CARDS="xf86 video fbdev"

执行 # emerge xorg-server 的结果如下：

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.22  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.0  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.0.2 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.5 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.15.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.6  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.6 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.12.1  USE="zlib -minimal -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.2.4 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.1  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-util-1.2.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.2 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/freetype-2.4.8  USE="bzip2 -X -auto-hinter -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -static-libs -utils" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.1  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.1  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.2.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.1  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.1  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/pixman-0.24.0  USE="(-altivec) (-iwmmxt) -mmx (-neon) -sse2 -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-xvmc-0.2 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10  USE="nls -common-lisp -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-mesa-0.0.10 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-2.7.2-r3  USE="gdbm* ipv6* ncurses* readline* ssl* threads* xml* -build*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.7  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.14-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.27  USE="-libkms -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -nouveau -radeon -vmware" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/llvm-2.9-r2  USE="libffi -debug -llvm-gcc -multitarget -ocaml -test -udis86 -vim-syntax" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.3 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/intltool-0.50.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.5 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.4  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26-r3  USE="crypt -debug -python -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.0  USE="ipv6 uuid -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r4  USE="python*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.7  USE="-doc (-selinux) -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libX11-1.4.4  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.7  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.0  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.2.3 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXi-1.4.3-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.6  USE="ipv6" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/mesa-7.11.2  USE="classic egl gallium llvm nptl shared-glapi -bindist -debug -gbm -gles -motif -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.9 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1-r1  USE="minimal" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r2  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.11  INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.17.0-r3  USE="dri -sna" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.7.1 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by media-libs/mesa-7.11.2, required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r2[-minimal], required by x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.7.1, required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.11[input_devices_mouse]

=dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r4 python

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

执行 emerge -pv xorg-server 结果如下：

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  . ... done!

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.22  USE="-doc" 276 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.0  USE="-doc" 203 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.0.2  152 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.5  109 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.15.0  71 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.6  USE="-doc" 153 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.1  99 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.6  100 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.12.1  USE="zlib -minimal -static-libs" 319 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.2.4  72 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.1  USE="-doc" 128 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-util-1.2.0  132 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1  95 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1  95 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.2  121 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1  97 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1  94 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/freetype-2.4.8  USE="bzip2 -X -auto-hinter -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -static-libs -utils" 1,458 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1  104 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3  USE="-static-libs" 199 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36-r1  225 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2  99 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.1  USE="-doc" 100 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.1  USE="-doc" 106 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.2.0  101 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.1  111 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.1  USE="-doc" 110 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.1  USE="-doc" 100 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/pixman-0.24.0  USE="(-altivec) (-iwmmxt) -mmx (-neon) -sse2 -static-libs" 457 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-xvmc-0.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10  USE="nls -common-lisp -static-libs" 429 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-mesa-0.0.10  3 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0  49 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-2.7.2-r3  USE="gdbm* ipv6* ncurses* readline* ssl* threads* (wide-unicode) xml* -berkdb -build* -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 11,494 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.7  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 317 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 256 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.14-r1  111 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.27  USE="-libkms -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -nouveau -radeon -vmware" 480 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" 282 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0  99 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  48 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1  84 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  37 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.4  119 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6  USE="-static-libs" 1,125 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/llvm-2.9-r2  USE="libffi -debug -llvm-gcc -multitarget -ocaml -test -udis86 -vim-syntax" 9,351 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.3  121 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/intltool-0.50.0  140 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.0  USE="-static-libs" 263 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.4  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 430 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.5  119 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26-r3  USE="crypt -debug -python -static-libs" 3,322 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6-r2  91 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.0  USE="ipv6 uuid -doc -static-libs" 278 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r4  USE="ipv6 python* readline -debug -doc -examples -icu -static-libs -test" 4,768 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.7  USE="-doc (-selinux) -static-libs" 312 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libX11-1.4.4  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs -test" 2,269 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" 334 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.7  USE="-static-libs" 311 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0  USE="-static-libs" 248 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 699 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.0  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 353 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.2.3  223 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 266 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" 244 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 247 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXi-1.4.3-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 413 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.6  USE="ipv6" 131 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3  795 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/mesa-7.11.2  USE="classic egl gallium llvm nptl shared-glapi -bindist -debug -gbm -gles -motif -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 6,115 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 264 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.9  117 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1-r1  USE="minimal" 144 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r2  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb" 4,831 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.11  INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.0  291 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.17.0-r3  USE="dri -sna" 1,309 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.7.1  312 kB

Total: 78 packages (76 new, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 59,495 kB

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by media-libs/mesa-7.11.2, required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r2[-minimal], required by x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.7.1, required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.11[input_devices_mouse]

=dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r4 python

----------

## BEANwc

用的Y450的机器,表示可以安装xorg-server,但是启动失败...正在努力研究中=_=!

----------

## heroxbd

你好，

你需要了解 package.use 的作用，请阅读

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

 *gentooyh wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.
> 
>  * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge
> ...

 

/etc/portage/package.use 需要更新

1. 贴 package.use 的内容

2. 试着执行 etc-update

 *gentooyh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
> #required by media-libs/mesa-7.11.2, required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r2[-minimal], required by x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.7.1, required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.11[input_devices_mouse]
> ...

 

这段话是在告诉你用 

```
emerge --autounmask-write xorg-server
```

 来修改 package.use

----------

## heroxbd

你好，

 *BEANwc wrote:*   

> 用的Y450的机器,表示可以安装xorg-server,但是启动失败...正在努力研究中=_=!

 

你可以另开一个主题贴失败的提示信息

----------

## gentooyh

昨天重头再来，在编译内核那里选择了处理器的支持、对ext4文件系统的支持，eselect profile set 2（desktop），安装xorg-server成功，但是执行xorg -configure 报错，目前正在摸索。

----------

## methaneoxy

 *BEANwc wrote:*   

> 用的Y450的机器,表示可以安装xorg-server,但是启动失败...正在努力研究中=_=!

 

驱动装了吗？启动的X的时候会跳出一个nvidia的logo

----------

## aceking10

/etc/portage/make.conf

```
input=“evdev”
```

----------

